# Hashimotos after thyroidectomy...



## Kittylala (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I am new to this community but would like some advice and information...

I had my thyroid removed about 8 years ago when I was about 50 as I had nodules but, at the time, nobody told my why. I was told a few months ago by a psychiatrist (!) that it would have been because I had Hashimotos. Since having my thyroid removed, my levels have been very unstable although, at last, they seem to be settling down.

My real question is... if one has Hashimotos, does one have other health issues even though the thyroid has been removed?


 I have developed pretty severe allergies over the last few years which, again according to the psychiatrist, is a direct result of the auto-immune disease.
 I never really feel well - nothing specific, just basically unwell. 
My mental health has never been the same since - I am now prone to depression and GAD (General Anxiety Disorder) and I have never slept well since my operation. 
I have now have arthritis in my hands and, although only mildly at the moment, my knees and feet.
I am exhausted most of the time mainly due, I presume, to not sleeping well but, on the occasions when I do sleep well, I am still tired.

So, does Hashimotos remain in the body and, although the disease is specific to the thyroid, does it affect other areas?

I have just ordered 'Hashimotos Protocol' which I am hoping may throw some light on my issues but if anyone else has a similar experience and have managed their condition, I would be interested to hear your experiences.

Thank you all in advance...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to the board -- I'm sorry you are still suffering.

You do not sound properly medicated. What do you latest labs look like (with the reference ranges please)? What medication are you on?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Please post a few lab results with the ranges please.

You mention you were 50 when it was removed and now 58. Unfortunately with age - we appear to get more age related illnesses/diseases.

Post your lab results and we can at least tell you if it is a medication issue or simple aging.

Allergies for me were out of control prior to my thyroid being removed - once stable on thyroid hormone replacement most of them resolved.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Psychiatrist ? When did they become thyroid experts?

You had your thyroid removed because of the nodules being positive or suspicious for cancer.

You and your doctors didn't want to take a chance so out it came.

If you have Hashi's but no tumors or nodules protocol state leave the thyroid in.

I have Hashi's with no nodules and still got my thyroid. I am somewhat stable on med's.

My antibodies are still in the thousands all the time. They are supposed to reduce or disappear all together on replacement hormone.

Once you have one autoimmune disease you have a greater chance of getting others.

I still get minor symptoms on a daily basis but nothing like before being treated right.

In my opinion it could still be the Hashi's that's causing symptoms or you got other autoimmune diseases . You mentioned arthritis. which could be autoimmune too.

The more autoimmune diseases you have the more the risk of others.

Good Luck~


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree, it sounds like you aren't properly medicated (and a lot of what you mentioned could by hypo/Hashi's side effects). How much medication do you take, how often do you do blood work and what exactly are they testing?


----------

